# "I'm a junkie"



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's the link to the full story with pictures. 
http://robchoi-fishing.blogspot.com/2010/08/im-junkie.html
I went on another binge this past weekend. 

If you don't want to read the long story, here's the condensed version...

HRBT Friday night. Stripers to 23", lots of dink flounder, croakers and grey trout.

CBBT Saturday day. Fished with Kayak Kevin, found Black sea bass, spot, small spades, triggers, and release citation sheepies up to 26".

HRBT Saturday night. Dink flounder, croakers, and a few stripers up to 22.5"

Lynnhaven Sunday morning. Dink flounder, baby sheepies and oyster toads.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Rob, my name is Tommy. Welcome to the fishing addicts support group


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I knew I came to the right place. Thanks!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

My name is Joe. I am NOT a fishoholic. I don't belong here. I was sent by my wife.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Damn Rob you a machine....and I thought I was nuts for working all fri night staying up and meeting Tim and Shane at 5am for da ships. Then going to a cook out till 11 sat night :beer:
Didn't catch anything good but well worth the sleep lost, fishing with good friends.


jerry


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Joe, if you say so

Jerry, that's what it's all about. Good times.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Rob my name is Sam and we have meetings every sat and sunday, doesnt help but we go any way


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

the first step is admitting that you have a problem...yhe down side is that there is no known cure. I say just roll with it and enjoy the ride


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

I think you could have a career as a writer, if you don't already. Great blog Rob.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 
redgrappler, I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Great report!! I'm a junkie too...but my wife quickly sobers me up...

MYT


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry to see that you are a yakaholic junkie I envy you because I'm and "Old Yakaholic" and have plenty of time but lack the stamina to stay out that long.Wish they mad Viagra for that 
Keep Enjoying it out there as you are and be safe!:fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

mytmouse said:


> Great report!! I'm a junkie too...but my wife quickly sobers me up...
> 
> MYT


you need to dump her, youll have more time and money to fish:fishing:


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

surfnsam said:


> you need to dump her, youll have more time and money to fish:fishing:


Well I figure after child support x2 and waking up from my eventual coma induced by an angry hormonal pregnant woman... I might not even want to fish anymore! LOL

MYT


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

ah, AHPW they are the best:beer:


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

mytmouse said:


> Well I figure after child support x2 and waking up from my eventual coma induced by an angry hormonal pregnant woman... I might not even want to fish anymore! LOL
> 
> MYT


all the more reason to fish more !!!!! :fishing:


----------



## Olderfisherman (Jul 1, 2010)

Rob,

I'd give MTMOUSE'S left boy to catch a 26 inch Sheepie!! 

No offense MYTMOUSE, it's just that I saw you were from G-Burg, Md.
I grew up in Rockville and know many from your area!
I live across the Pa border 15 mins away from Thurmont now.
Let's talk!


----------



## Olderfisherman (Jul 1, 2010)

Oops!
I missed a Y.


----------

